# best route thru lancaster, harrisburg, camp hill, carlisle PA



## adamgram (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to ride home to Carlisle from Philly for Easter next weekend, starting from the Thorndale train station. I came up with a best guess at a good route (see link below) and was hoping for some advice from people who know the area. I know the old philadelphia pike has a nice size shoulder used by the Amish on their horse and buggies, but from Lancaster to Harrisburg I just guessed at what route would have the least traffic. Anyone know of any bike paths in that area that I might be able to incorporate? Anything along the Susquehanna? Any help would be appreciated, thanks.

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/pa...23890238387783


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

I live 3 miles from the the Thorndale Train Station, I travel to see my daughter in Etters, Pa all the time. (have not biked there yet though). May I suggest a southern route, rather then the route through Harrisburg. Your biggest problem is you have to cross the river. Strasburg Rd turns into 741 at Gap, 741 to 462, cross the Susquehanna at Columbia, head west on 462 to York, then head up either 74 or the roads around 74 through Dover, through Dillsburg, then to Carlisle. 

Another route could be 340 to Lancaster then 462 to York

Another route would be to take River Road (441) from Columbia up to Harrisburg

I would stay away from Rt 30, just to much traffic between Thorndale and Lancaster.


----------



## adamgram (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm... so the bridge on 463 over the river in Columbia is bikable? wide shoulder? bike lane? sidewalk? I'm definiately taking 340 to lancaster, I've driven that plenty of times and know the way. I guess the southern route would make sense in a lot of ways assuming I could get over the bridge, but I still might do harrisburg depending on what river road is like. Anyone know? I found another ride on mapmyride from someone who took it, but that doesn't really tell me what it's like as far as traffic and shoulder conditions. I think downtown harrisburg would be fine and it'd be nice to take the foot bridge, but getting into it is what I'm mostly worried about. Once I'm on the camp hill side I think I can find a decent route, I'm fairly familiar with that side of the river from growing up there.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

I usually cross over on the Susquehanna on route 30 (highway) to York, but looking over at the 462 bridge there never is any traffic on it. In fact at one time I observed a flee market on it, (tents and all). I really do not think that there is any problem taking a bike over it. I was just down there yesterday, I could have taken it because it is really not far from 30 just to see. You don't even have to go through York because you can swing north over 30 and take some of the back roads north of 30 to get beyond 83 and up to Carlisle.

If you go to 340 from the train station, go east on 30 to North Bailey Rd (shrot distance) then North Bailey up to 340. You will have a hill but not as steep as Barley Sheaf Rd or Caln Rd. Don't want to kill yourself at the begining of your ride. Also stay clear of Coatesville.

I have been through Harrisburg too, in fact had dinner there last night, Better know your route through there some shady neighorhoods. (Typical of any big city).


----------



## adamgram (Oct 8, 2008)

haha! Tents on the bridge! I can handle that! Thanks for your help.


----------



## mmbuckwa (Dec 27, 2008)

*462 bridge*

The route 30 bridge over the river is a limited access highway legally unridable by bicycle. The 462 bride is two lane with a shoulder and sidewalk. Our club has rides over the 462 bridge but they are hilly.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, the route 30 bridge is a highway 55 mph (normally about 70 mph) no bikes allowed on that nor 30.

Thanks for the info on the 462 bridge, never been on it myself just see it off in the distance when I travel back and forth from my daughters house in Etters, Pa. But sounds like it is very suitable for a bike.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

benchpress265 said:


> You don't even have to go through York because you can swing north over 30 and take some of the back roads north of 30 to get beyond 83 and up to Carlisle.


You might want to look at getting off 462 just west of Hallam (Frysville Rd) and work north toward Mt Wolf (Druck Valley Rd to Rt 24). There you can either pick up 921 (Canal rd) which will bring you out at 74 in Dover, or pick up Lewisberry Road north (google maps lists it as 4009), just west of Zions View. That will take you up to 382. 382 will take you right to Lisburn Rd, which you can pretty much ride west right into Carlisle. Or you can ride north on George St (181) where you can pick up 382.

The area around york city, too many bad drivers and traffic congestion.


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

If you find your way to Columbia then making it to Harrisburg via River Road(441) is a good way to go. You'll have the big climb out of Columbia and it's just rolling/flat terrain for 20 miles up thru Middletown past 3 mile island. From there go thru Middletown & take left onto rt 230 through Steelton up to Harrisburg. When you get to Paxton St. in Harrisburg make a left and go over bridge and bear right onto 2nd St. About 5 blocks later make left onto Market and take bridge to west shore. Bear left after Bridge thru lemoyne and 5 miles later is Camp Hill. From there , find Trindle road & it will take you 15 strait/flat mi.to Carlisle.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Here are some pictures of the 462 bridge.

http://www.civilwaralbum.com/misc6/columbia_wrightsville_bridge1.htm


----------

